# Eyelid Dermatitis - Dr. said to put Johnson's Baby Shampoo on it!(2009)



## pjrose

I got a slight irritation at the outside corner of one eye around a week ago.  Within a day or so both eyelids were red and somewhat itchy, I assume from my fingers  .  Today my family Dr. said to use a cotton swab to put Johnson's Baby Shampoo on the eyelids!  

Sounds rather strange, but he showed me the section in a dermatology book.  I got the shampoo and put some on tonight.  It was sticky and stung a little bit.  I just washed it off and checked online, finding instructions to clean the eyelids with the shampoo at night, as opposed to smearing it on like an ointment   I found other sites saying it contained allergens.   

Anyone familiar with this remedy? Anyone had success with it?


----------



## Jestjoan

Yes, I just washed my eyelids with it and it worked fine. I think it was called blepharitis.


----------



## chriskre

I'm a nurse and this is a very common treatment for pink eye.
It's better and safer than using antibiotics which really usually are not necessary.  
I don't think I'd leave it on though but wash your eyes outside with Johnsons a few times a day.  
You can rinse your eyes with saline solution to soothe the itching.


----------



## wackymother

I've heard of this, but I thought you were supposed to mix the baby shampoo with water, then use an eye cup to rinse the eye area. Are you supposed to be putting the shampoo straight on the lids, undiluted?


----------



## Jaybee

Jest Joan is right, I'm sure.  Blepharitis is only one of the attacks upon my eyes.  I'd think the baby shampoo would be an excellent suggestion.  They sell all kinds of little packets of "sterile" cleaning pads that are pretty expensive, and do the exact same thing.
Another helpful suggestion is to bathe your eyes in the morning with a wash cloth soaked in hot water.  It solves a lot of problems.  Jean


----------



## pjrose

*Lots of common sense here!*

ok, so I'll wash/rinse, not smear, with the shampoo!  Duh. 

The directions he showed me in the book did say to apply a diluted solution with a cotton swab, and when I asked what dilution, he said it really didn't have to be diluted.  What wasn't clear that I was to rinse it off.  

I hope this works, as the problem is uncomfortable.  Not awful, but definitely annoying.


----------



## Fern Modena

My doctor told me not to dilute it .  He told me to massage it on the lid, then wash it off with a warm wash cloth.  It worked well.

Fern


----------



## Stressy

Yep. 

I've done this. As others have mentioned, it's called Blepharitis. I was told I had "poor eyelid hygiene" :hysterical: 

I really did have to laugh-who knew you could have poor eyelid hygiene? I mean you wash your face-your eyes are a part of your face-it all gets soap and water......

Anyway, this was all a  part of some dry eyes/allergy issues I had a few years ago.

I would use a clean washcloth. Run in under warm water, apply the baby shampoo to the washcloth, and literally wash my eyelids. Honestly, it worked wonders. That, along with Refresh drops.

 I haven't had any trouble in a few years. And I had horrible, watery, itchy eyes-constantly.


----------



## GetawaysRus

"Bleph" refers to the lids, "itis" means "inflammation of."

So the word blepharitis means an inflammation of the eyelids.  There are many causes of blepharitis.  As you can tell, it's a very common problem.

You're reading a number of people in this thread discussing treatment of their "seborrheic blepharitis," or perhaps their "rosacea blepharitis."  People with these conditions tend to have oily complexions, and their eyelid skin is oily.  The bacteria on your skin just love those skins oils, and this can lead to a bacterial overgrowth (or occasionally, a true infection).  The bacteria on your eyelid skin release toxins that are irritating to the eyelid skin and irritating to the eye.  Cleaning of the eyelid skin using some combination of warm soaks with a facecloth, baby shampoo eyelid scrubs with a facecloth or Q-tip, or one of the OTC eyelid cleaning products (more expensive) is usually quite effective to reduce the excessive skin oil and control the inflammation.  Prescription medication is occasionally necessary for flare-ups or for those with severe problems (usually that would be someone with the skin condition rosacea - rosacea patients tend to have the most severe blepharitis).

Many people with blepharitis will also have tear film problems, and those people also use an artificial tear drop.

There's a comment above that baby shampoo eyelid scrubs are a standard treatment for "pink eye."  Not true.

The OP's symptoms sound like "marginal blepharitis," where the inflammation is at the outer corner (lateral canthus) of the eyelids.  It's fine to try the baby shampoo lid cleaning, since it won't do any harm.  It it works, you've saved yourself another visit.  If it doesn't work within a week or so, or if your symptoms continue to worsen, you'll want to consult an ophthalmologist.

Eyelid dermatitis is usually a different condition.  In blepharitis, the inflammation is typically on the edge of the lids, near the base of the eyelashes.  Those with eyelid dermatitis have a problem affecting the skin portion of the eyelids.  There are a number of causes, but many cases are allergic.  I treat eyelid dermatitis quite differently than blepharitis.  (And yes, I'm an ophthalmologist.)


----------



## Texasbelle

Yes, to the other answers.  Or you can use a product called EYE.SCRUB [lid cleanser for daily eyelid hygiene], which a doctor gave my husband for grainy morning eyelids.  If the baby shampoo doesn't work, ask about this product.


----------



## pjrose

Actually he said it was seborrheic dermatitis, I was just being "generic" with my title.  It's exactly what Getaways R Us described as "marginal blepharitis".  

It seems better now.  Does the baby shampoo actually have anything in it that helps with the condition, or is it just a case of cleaning with something mild so that the cleaning doesn't hurt the eyes?


----------



## GetawaysRus

pjrose said:


> Actually he said it was seborrheic dermatitis....
> 
> It seems better now.  Does the baby shampoo actually have anything in it that helps with the condition, or is it just a case of cleaning with something mild so that the cleaning doesn't hurt the eyes?



It's just that you're reducing the amount of skin oil on the lids with a mild cleanser.  That leaves less skin oil for your skin bacteria to enjoy.  There's nothing magical about baby shampoo.


----------



## pjrose

GetawaysRus said:


> It's just that you're reducing the amount of skin oil on the lids with a mild cleanser.  That leaves less skin oil for your skin bacteria to enjoy.  There's nothing magical about baby shampoo.



That's what I figured (after I stopped smearing it on  ).  The only thing magical, I suppose, is that it doesn't sting the eyes.

Re the skin oil, the eyelid skin feels extremely dry, not at all oily - I'm confused


----------



## mamiecarter

*Use It All The Time for washing Eyelids*

Baby shampoo is great for washing your eyelids. It prevents problems like those described above. I close my eyes, wash with baby shampoo and let Warm/hot water run over my closed eyes for a while. Fels good and prevents iritated eyelids.


----------



## pjrose

*Still red, itchy, and dry*

I've been using the baby shampoo for about four days.  It does feel soothing when I wash with it and rinse, but then afterwards my eyelids are so dry that the skin is crinkly, and still red and itchy.  

How long should it take before the problem goes away or I call the doctor again?

What's next, if cleaning with baby shampoo doesn't work?


----------



## Malibu Sky

I had eye irritation a few months ago and yep, the eye doc called it blepharitis and told me to also wash my lids with baby shampoo.  I got one of those square cotton pads, wetted it and squirted some baby shampoo on it, then I gently washed them making sure to get all the junk of of my eyelashes.  I had it during a bad "allergy" month...I thought they may be related.

After using the shampoo, it was gone in about a week; it has come back a few times but I just wash my eyes for a few days with the baby shampoo and it is fine.

To tell you the truth, at first, I was a bit freaked about putting the baby shampoo in my eyes but it never burned.


----------



## GetawaysRus

pjrose said:


> I've been using the baby shampoo for about four days.  It does feel soothing when I wash with it and rinse, but then afterwards my eyelids are so dry that the skin is crinkly, and still red and itchy.
> 
> How long should it take before the problem goes away or I call the doctor again?
> 
> What's next, if cleaning with baby shampoo doesn't work?



Remember that your "over the Internet" diagnosis is marginal blepharitis (and you should take that with a big grain of salt, because it's impossible to diagnose accurately over the web).  That may need to be treated differently than seborrheic blepharitis.  I'd still say it's reasonable to give the baby shampoo about a week or so.  If you're not improving, consult an ophthalmologist - an in-person visit is a lot better than an "over the web" visit.


----------



## pjrose

Do ophthalmologists do eyelids, not just the eyes themselves?  I would have guessed a dermatologist was next!


----------



## GetawaysRus

pjrose said:


> Do ophthalmologists do eyelids, not just the eyes themselves?  I would have guessed a dermatologist was next!



Yes, the eyelid is the ophthalmologist's domain.

In my area, most dermatologists won't touch things on the lids.  They send most lid things my way, even minor lumps and bumps that people want removed.

The exception is the dermatologist trained in Mohs' chemosurgery.  They are extremely useful for removal of skin cancers on the lids.  They then send the patient back to the ophthalmologist for lid reconstruction.


----------



## Malibu Sky

I think the Blepharitis has popped up again but this time my eyes are red all the time.  I am a contact lens wearer so I am not sure if it is a contact issue or related to Blepharitis but I am waking with red eyes and they stay red without my contacts being in.  Is eye redness usually associated with Blepharitis?

Thanks


----------



## wackymother

Malibu Sky said:


> I think the Blepharitis has popped up again but this time my eyes are red all the time.  I am a contact lens wearer so I am not sure if it is a contact issue or related to Blepharitis but I am waking with red eyes and they stay red without my contacts being in.  Is eye redness usually associated with Blepharitis?
> 
> Thanks



Dunno. I would go see the eye doctor.


----------



## Jestjoan

Do you think I could use baby shampoo on our dog? She rubs her eye with her front leg now and again.

I think she has a scheduled vet appointment next week or the week after....


----------



## laurac260

Now when you walk in the room, all your friends will whisper, "look at those eyes!  Why they're soft and sweet as a baby's butt!"


----------



## SvetlanaCuss

I use foderma serum for my face, especially on my eyelids where my eczema usually starts. I would highly recommend it! Plus, it's all natural!


----------



## suzanne

I  asked my eye doc about the dry itchy feeling above and below my eyes. She said it might be slight case of excema (sp) and to put a bit of Vaseline on it. She said the it would relieve the dryness without harming my eyes. Not sure f this info helps with your situation but might not hurt to try it.

Suzanne


----------



## AnnaS

Seems like out of nowhere, about 5 years ago, I developed this chronic case of blepharitis.  I was at the eye doctor constantly.  I was getting the inflammation often and very bad.  There were mornings I could not go to work.  We tried everything.  The cleaning pads, steroid creams, baby shampoo, warm compressors.  I could not touch my eyes, the wind, make up, anything and everything aggravated my eyes.  I started wearing the huge black glasses that people wear after cataract surgery.  Someone suggested a dermatologist so I went. I was getting desperate and tired of hearing everyone say I can't believe nothing can be done to take care of this.  The dermatologist said I can take antibiotics indefinitely.  I  did not want to do that.  I have heard stress, roscea, allergies can be contributing factors too.

Since this has started, I am very, very careful with touching my face and/or rubbing my eyes. I do not wear eye make up.  I can't even use mascara and will only wear it when I have a party/function to go to.  I always feel like I have something in my eyes.  They are dry and I use the Tear drops.  I also use baby shampoo or just plain old ivory soap.  The last two years it has not acted up as often.  Last year though after going on a ride on a boat (we were away for the weekend) - I think the wind did it and the sunglasses were not enough protection -  I developed again what I thought was a bad case of blepharitis.  The eye was really swollen, red and I was in pain.  I called the eye doctor on the way home almost in tears - I thought it was blepharitis but it turns out it was a bad stye.  Cortizone needle on the eye lid cleared  it up in a few days.

I hope the baby shampoo works for you and you do not get another round of this.  It was not fun.  Just be careful with what you put on your face/eyes and protect them.


----------



## silentg

Here is what I do, fill the sink with hot water, put cotton balls in the water. Retreated them one at a time, put small amount of baby shampoo on the cotton ball after squeezing execess water off, wipe across the eyelid once, toss the cotton ball, then repeat. I usually use 3cotton balls on each eye so six altogether. Then use one for each eye without shampoo for rince. This is a form of allergies. Mines flares up usually in the spring. Only lasts a few days. 
Silentg


----------



## rapmarks

suzanne said:


> I  asked my eye doc about the dry itchy feeling above and below my eyes. She said it might be slight case of excema (sp) and to put a bit of Vaseline on it. She said the it would relieve the dryness without harming my eyes. Not sure f this info helps with your situation but might not hurt to try it.
> 
> Suzanne



I have used Vaseline for umteen years and it relieves dry feeling for a short time but certainly no cure


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AnnaS

silentg said:


> Here is what I do, fill the sink with hot water, put cotton balls in the water. Retreated them one at a time, put small amount of baby shampoo on the cotton ball after squeezing execess water off, wipe across the eyelid once, toss the cotton ball, then repeat. I usually use 3cotton balls on each eye so six altogether. Then use one for each eye without shampoo for rince. This is a form of allergies. Mines flares up usually in the spring. Only lasts a few days.
> Silentg




I do this also with cotton balls.  Sometimes I use a washcloth.  It has been recommended to do this for at least 10 15 minutes a few times a day  - Because it cools off too quick - the eye doctor recommended making a hard boiled egg and wrap it/place in sock, etc.  It will take a little longer to cool off


----------



## rapmarks

AnnaS said:


> I do this also with cotton balls.  Sometimes I use a washcloth.  It has been recommended to do this for at least 10 15 minutes a few times a day  - Because it cools off too quick - the eye doctor recommended making a hard boiled egg and wrap it/place in sock, etc.  It will take a little longer to cool off



Interesting, but you would need to make the egg right  beforehand or that wouldn't work.  My doctor sells me a bottle of occu soft to clean lids and lashes says use. Cotton ball, finger, or wash cloth.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

rapmarks said:


> Interesting, but you would need to make the egg right  beforehand or that wouldn't work.  My doctor sells me a bottle of occu soft to clean lids and lashes says use. Cotton ball, finger, or wash cloth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have used the Lid Scrub from OCuSoft off and on for a while. I have had issues the past two years with giant papillary conjunctivitis and meibomian gland dysfunction, pretty much to the point where I can't wear contact lenses. The Lid Scrib didn't help at all. I have started using a heat pack that you microwave for about 30 seconds and wear over the eyes for about 10 minutes. Helps get the pils moving through those glands. Eye doctor has me trying out contact lens dailies now instead of the monthlies that I wore previously.


----------



## AnnaS

I have tried the eye lid scrubbers/pads also - not much help  - just happy right now that it has not acted up but anything and everything will/can trigger it


----------



## ronandjoan

For years I have had stinging, and itchy and grainy, etc etc and so I went to  the eye doctor last month and he diagnosed it and treated it so correctly, it was gone in a few days.  All of the above are good things to do plus.... I feel so much better knowing that it is an allergy and not an eye problem (I've had skin rash/allergy issues my whole life.)  He said anything could trigger it again, even hot or cold weather.  Certain air conditioners really cause an immediate recurrence, then better when we leave (that happened just last week when we went int a store for a short while.) .

 Best advice to follow is DO NOT TOUCH YOUR EYES!  , but sometimes difficult - if I do, I immediately wash them , etc


----------



## MuranoJo

dioxide45 said:


> . I have started using a heat pack that you microwave for about 30 seconds and wear over the eyes for about 10 minutes. Helps get the pils moving through those glands.



I was wondering the same thing--if you could heat a 'rice bag' (easy to make if you don't have one) and let it cool a bit, wrap in a towel and use as a heat compress.  The heat in those rice bags lasts quite a while.


----------



## Phydeaux

Just stop rubbing your eyes 

The problem will go away by itself. No med needed.


----------

